# OkCupid...



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had a profile on there, briefly. The women there are not what i'm looking for. There are several things about 99% of the women on there that really bugged me and/or turned me off.

Is it just me, or does anyone else think it seems like a semi-hookup site for "open-minded" people? And anyone knows if Plentyoffish is any good?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I've had a huge 0% success rate on OKCupid. And by 0%, I really mean 0%. No girl has ever answered one of my messages.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> I've had a profile on there, briefly. The women there are not what i'm looking for. There are several things about 99% of the women on there that really bugged me and/or turned me off.
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think it seems like a semi-hookup site for "open-minded" people? And anyone knows if Plentyoffish is any good?


my friend met a guy on plentyoffish... he seemed nice enough. she's kind of a basket case though (undiagnosed SA i think, but she's also really clingy and doesn't seem to understand the concept of changing her behavior or beliefs). anyways lol that part is irrelevant.

okcupid, i actually met a guy at a bar irl and then we exchanged okcupid accounts... that kinda went nowhere, but its cause i realized that i wasn't that interested in him, and it would have been semi-long distance (i met him while i was visiting friends). most people on there i don't think i would ever bother to meet irl, but thats because i have trust issues. i know several genuine, cool people who maintain accounts there. like most things on the internet, you have to work a little hard to find quality


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I think their pretty similar sites to me they seem to have the same type of women.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I feel most women on dating sites expect you to compete for their attention. Just something I don't really feel is worth all the effort. If I meet anyone, I'd rather it be in person.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol I just made an OKCupid account today. I sent this girl a message, but she's just totally ignorinnnn'. Didn't even click on my profile. lol

I don't know man, a lot of them are just looking for casual sex, but I guess you gotta sift through the dirt to find the gem. A few profiles I checked out are strictly looking for LTRs. Keep trying. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

sean88 said:


> lol I just made an OKCupid account today. I sent this girl a message, but she's just totally ignorinnnn'. Didn't even click on my profile. lol
> 
> I don't know man, a lot of them are just looking for casual sex, but I guess you gotta sift through the dirt to find the gem. A few profiles I checked out are strictly looking for LTRs. Keep trying. Hope it works out for ya.


Just saw it for the first time today

Seems to me its broken down into 3 groups

1) Men looking to get laid, not bad looking men, average guys
2) Women looking for long term relationships who dont get asked out much in real life, for reasons i wont mention, but lets just say these are women that dont get hit on
3) Freak women that like attention from several men to boost their Ego

Thats Free ONline dating for you. However reputable paid sites would be a much better bet to finding real quality IMHO.

Or you guys can grow Balls


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

This site is pissing me off. There is NO ONE there for me, and actually meeting with that person expecting for something to "arise" when you don't even know them is totally retarded and lame.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Metalunatic said:


> I've had a profile on there, briefly. The women there are not what i'm looking for. There are several things about 99% of the women on there that really bugged me and/or turned me off.
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think it seems like a semi-hookup site for "open-minded" people? And anyone knows if Plentyoffish is any good?


I know eh, Plenty Of Fish is no different. Not much to see on there besides a bunch of cookie-cutter profiles -- so boring.



Zeeshan said:


> Or you guys can grow Balls


And you can grow some tact...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't joined OK Cupid, but in browsing it, it seems like the women on that site are better looking than those on Plenty of Fish. However, what turns me off about OK Cupid is the amount of silly questions I assume you're required to answer. I guess you have to be a comedian these days to be considered datable.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like OKC. Never got a date or anything, but attractive, individualistic people and plenty of matches. Even ran into somebody from this site. Elsewise, got two phone numbers, but SA backfired. Some responses made me smile if you're real enough about it. If only I were young and attractive.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

Plenty of fish has a big advantage over OkCupid. This is that there are a lot more new users joining on POF each day so there is a lot more scope to send out messages. I find that there are only around 3-5 new women within 10 miles of me joining each week on OKCupid while on POF I get more than that in my area joining each day let alone each week. Of course when you first join you will have loads of women to choose from anyway as they will all be new to you but in time you may get to the point where you only search for the new users so what I'm talking about could prove to be important. 

One annoying thing with POF is that in the last year or so they have removed the option to be able to check the status of your sent messages to see if they have been read or not. I think you have to pay for this now whereas it used to be free. You can't check this on OKCupid either of course so this is not all that relevent but I thought I would mention it anyway as it is something about POF that I dislike.


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

sophiek said:


> This site is pissing me off. There is NO ONE there for me, and actually meeting with that person expecting for something to "arise" when you don't even know them is totally retarded and lame.


And how exactly is that any different than meeting some random person in a bar or on the street? You don't know ANYTHING about them yet agree to go on a date. At least with OKC and other sites you can read a bit about them and get SOME idea who they are.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

muffinmaster said:


> And how exactly is that any different than meeting some random person in a bar or on the street? You don't know ANYTHING about them yet agree to go on a date. At least with OKC and other sites you can read a bit about them and get SOME idea who they are.


And you can actually TALK to them as well before agreeing upon a date.

Listen, as someone mentioned, OkCupid has higher quality people, but PoF has way, way more people. If you want a higher chance of success, especially as a guy, join PoF. And don't think that there aren't good people on PoF at all - you just have to do some searching.

I started my account on pof 2 weeks ago. The first week I got 2 numbers and set up two dates for that weekend. This week I hung out with one of the girls 3 more times, and have a second date with the other one today. I've never really dated extensively before and aside from going to a bar myself (which I have done), this is one of the only ways for me to meet girls, especially since I have very few friends in the area. So far, it's working beautifully.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

> OkCupid has higher quality people, but PoF has way, way more people.


I concur with this observation.

My count so far is two dates PoF, one date OKC. I live in a small town so the women find of potential quality is rather low. Is it worth the time and ego damning rejection, I say yes.

The only thing I find really disappointing, other than the lack of replies, is how easy it is to be rejected from superfluous information in the profile. I know because I am guilty of this. Writing a winning profile which is a balance of humor, emotion, honesty, depth, and has interest is an art. Many fail because of poorly crafted profiles and junky blury pictures.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

It took me a few days to craft my profile, but I'm very happy with it. It's mostly humorous, but also sweet. It's a bit corny I suppose, but it has gotten me several responses, some of which actually reference what I wrote about. If anyone wants to see it, I can post it.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

I know nothing about online dating... but why don't you go for a dating site that tags itself as more serious and mature? Free sites are going to attract a lot of scum. Try something like eHarmony - which costs money, and puts legit-sounding commericals on television.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I must say I do respect the people who sent messages and got ignored. i really have been too shy to send any messages. I started an account with Okcupid a few days ago and I like it but I have very few choices. I did meet a guy today but for only a few minutes (long story) but it was enough time to tell we had totally different personalities. One thing I dislike about internet dating is that people do not always message you for the right reasons, a lot of people do not admit they want a hookup but when push comes to shove they do not exactly want to get to know you too much before they sleep with you.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Those free sites are stupid and I never saw anyone on there that even remotely interested me. You should just go ahead and pay for match.com or whichever dating site is popular in your area. If everyone has to pay, you know they are serious about finding love, you know?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

However, I have a friend who met her boyfriend on OKcupid, and they are getting married this coming May. And I met my boyfriend on hotornot.com. (<--not recommended) 

So, really. You can find love anywhere. 

But I stick with my previous advice. Go to a site that you have to pay for.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Those free sites are stupid and I never saw anyone on there that even remotely interested me. You should just go ahead and pay for match.com or whichever dating site is popular in your area. If everyone has to pay, you know they are serious about finding love, you know?


I disagree with this advice. You have absolutely nothing to lose by joining a free site. Join both OkCupid and POF because...why the hell not? If you are a girl, it could honestly get annoying with all the creepers sending you nasty messages, so for a female I would just join Cupid...but for guys, no reason not to join both.

As for the pay sites, I tried Match.com a while ago and while I got a few numbers and there's no doubt it could actually work, there are surprisingly very few people on the site (especially compared to POF) so a guy who isn't very confident is going to have a hard time. Oh yeh, and he's going to waste money. At the very least, practice messaging girls on the free sites, even the ones who aren't super attractive. If you can't set up a date with someone on a free site, then there's no point in going for a pay one.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> However, I have a friend who met her boyfriend on OKcupid, and they are getting married this coming May. _*And I met my boyfriend on hotornot.com. (<--not recommended) *_
> 
> So, really. You can find love anywhere.
> 
> But I stick with my previous advice. Go to a site that you have to pay for.


:lol


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm really surprised how so many people seem to love POF. Maybe its a location thing? I've never had a single date off POF, and only 1 or 2 have ever even replied. Most of the girls I find on it are bottom of the barrel sorts. (No degree, poor, not very bright, etc etc). I have contacted quite a few though. 
Though OKC isnt a huge amount better, I have gone on many dates from there.


----------

